# Duda con recompilar el kernel (solucionado)

## tinchovmm

Hola, tengo una duda con el tema de los procedimientos. .   la mayoria de las guias dan muchas vueltas, mi duda es la siguiente, si directamente hago cd/usr/src/linux.. termino[/profile] y después ahi nomas make && make modules_install. Reemplazo con el mismo nombre que el anterior. .  eso esta mal? me produce algún tipo de error o me puede dar algún problema? lo mismo que para dejar otro kernel, simplemente guardo con otro nombre, edito menu.lst.. puedo hacer así para recopilar y probar? desde ya gracias. Saludos.

----------

## gringo

las guías dan muchas vueltas porque compilar un kernel que luego funcione no se hace en dos pasos. Si te parece tedioso, usa genkernel.

antes de nada, /usr/src/linux es un enlace a las fuentes del kernel que quieres compilar, asegúarte de que son las fuentes que necesitas.

para compilar un kernel :

- te haces root

- cd /usr/src/linux

- make menuconfig ( configuras el kernel)

- cuando hayas acabado de configurar el kernel ejecuta make all ( esto compila el kernel y los módulos)

- instalas los módulos ( si es que has habilitado esa opción) : make modules_install

- montas /boot ( si tienes boot como una partición seoarada) : mount /boot

- copias ahi la imágen de tu kernel ( cp arch/tu_arquitectura/boot/bzImage /boot/el_nombre_que_le_quieras_poner

- editas el archivo de configuración del cargador que uses para que apunte al nuevo kernel.

- desmontas boot y reinicias.

asi un poco a grosso modo, ante la duda sigue la guía de gentoo p.ej.

saluetes

----------

## tinchovmm

Gracias por contestar..  en resumen me contestaste un "si compila tranquilo"   :Very Happy:  no me refería  que si era o no tedioso configurar el kernel, sino a recompilar para ir sacando modulos, o en otros casos probar otros kernel, puse el procedimiento como yo entiendo en la guía de gentoo que lo puedo hacer, pasa que al leer otras guías veo que son muy complicadas en comparación a este caso. . gracias por la respuesta, ahora si recompilo tranqui. Saludos.

----------

## bontakun

t recomiendo al compilar hacer un make -j3

en realidad el numero lo reemplazas por el número de nucleos +1 que poseas en tu procesador para acelerar la velocidad de compilación (yo poseo un doblel núcleo, por eso pongo 3 xD)

saludos

----------

